# Any success stories with 2 cell embryos on day 2 transfer?



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

hello

needing some reassurance.. i had three 2 cell embies transferred today. 1 good quality, 2 not so good.

anyone had success from 2 cell day 2 transfers??

thanks 

Tanya


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi lilly,

I have the same worry.
Had 2 transfered yesterday both 3 day 7 celled grade 2. Really worried that this i not good enough. Anyone out there with good outcomes and these gradings?
x


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Just giving this a bump up in case anyone is still interested in this info.

I had my first ICSI in 2005 and had two 2-cell embryos transferred on day two. It resulted in twins for me.


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks ladies.. btw I got my BFP with my 2 cell embies.. singleton for me   so it does work! dont give up!


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG - Well done and congratulations on your BFP, Lilly123   

This has given me so much hope. I have a little 2-cell embie on board but my OTD isn't until the 16th Oct.

xx


----------



## judgessuk (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all, I'm nearly 40, I've had 6 miscarriages (natural conception), been trying for 4 years with DH unsuccessfully, so have 
just tried for the first time ICSI.

A week today I had a single 2 cell et...  (only 4 ec, only 1et).. I'm trying to stay positive but am finding it hard.  However,
reading your replies has given me a glimmer of hope... thank you  

Another 9 days to go until I hopefully do my test, the 2ww is probably the hardest bit.  I hope and      everything turns out ok.

I   that everything turns out for you.

Big hugs

Ceri xxx


----------



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

My friend has a 2 day, 2 cell embryo put back earlier this year and her gorgeous baby girl arrived 2 weeks ago! xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Tanya,

    I have just noticed your bfp.... I am so pleased for you,  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just wanted to say Congratulations Lily! I also had 2 x 2 cell embies transferred on day 2. First scan at 7 weeks showed 2 sacs (1 with a heartbeat) which is now a healthy 2 and a half year old girl. 
Well done Lily!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

My consultant to day at ET told me has plenty of success stories at 2 cells on 2 day transfer.
Noticed all the BFP fro ladies ho have posted here.


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

I see that this is an old topic but I still want to say thanks for the hope it has given me. i don't know grades but yesterday at my fet I got back a fragmented five cell and a 'good' four cell.  As it was a day three transfer I felt dissappointed in the low cell count and thought it was all over.  But now I believe there may just be a chance.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck impatient lady.  Hope that u have a fast 2 week wait with a lovely  at the end of it. x


----------



## Nathalie 2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely to be back in the 'positive loop of threads' on Fertility Friends.  Just what the doctor ordered     

Thanks to all.

Lots of sticky vibes to all those little 2 cell embies       

Nat


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Hiya, Just wanted to update that my one or two of my embrios stuck around.  My first scan is next week.  Just goes to show there's no predicting what will happen based on the egg quality.


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I've had 1x 3 cell grage 2 embie transfered at day 2 today (as well as a 2nd fertilised embie that has not divided.....yet   but I asked them to put it back just in case!)

Reading all these posts has given me a little more confidence, than I have had all day, so thank you and I just hope I can join you in your happiness.......... 

Lou


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm finding myself in the same position too this time.

It's our 4th cycle and it's been the worst in terms of number of follicles (4) produced, eggs collected (3) and ET (1). I had only a 2 cell day 2 embryo transferred yesterday (although the embryologist was desperately trying to reassure us by saying that it looked as if it was going to divide again into 4). The upsetting thing is that I have had to go down the immune route which has brought to light that I have an immune issue and I had a chem preg on the last cycle during my 2WW. We are £3k worse off due to necessary immunology treatments and now I don't have enough eggs or embryos to work on! I'm also convinced that my poor response was down maybe to my age as well as not drinking my litre of milk whilst stimming (I followed a gluten free, dairy free diet to also naturally lower my immune system as well as humira and prednisolene) and also I took dhea this time too...

It's so reassuring seeing ladies on here who also have just 1  x 2 cell embryo transferred and get a BFP -  I'm not usually that lucky!   OTD is the 11th November, but I already feel that it is over.

B x


----------



## Nads (May 18, 2010)

Hello Ladies. Today I had 2 embryo transferred, this is day 4 and they are 2 and 4 cells each. I am positive but cant help feeling a bit deflated. This is our 2nd cycle and its tough. Anyone had or heard of success based on these stats.

Thanks, and best wishes to all!
Nads.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, I had my single 2cell embryo put back on a two day transfer on 29th May 2009 - of only 4 eggs collected, this was the only one that fertilised.
Overwhelmed to add to the encouragement that 'Tictac' just celebrated her first birthday a couple of weeks ago.

Its lovely to read soo many positive stories from 2 celled embies..... keep the positivity flowing xxx
All the very best
Sheila


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheilaweb said:


> Hi Ladies, I had my single 2cell embryo put back on a two day transfer on 29th May 2009 - of only 4 eggs collected, this was the only one that fertilised.
> Overwhelmed to add to the encouragement that 'Tictac' just celebrated her first birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Its lovely to read soo many positive stories from 2 celled embies..... keep the positivity flowing xxx
> ...


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wishing you every success with your 4 celled miracle...... hoping soo much 2012 is going to be your year.... I was also 39 years old when I had treatment, lets hope there are more 'coincidences' to come.

Sending sparkles and baby dust
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Thankyou for your lovely reply, here's to coincidences, hope & positivity!


----------

